# Um novo subforum de howto's ?

## MetalGod

Caros utilizadores veio-me ha cabeça uma ideia que certamente ira ser do agrado de todos.

A criação de um subforum para submeter tutoriais ou howto's sobre gentoo ou *nix de um modo geral.

O que acham ?

----------

## GothicKnight

Tudo que sirva para aumentar a qualidade do acesso à informação é sempre bem vinda.   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## RoadRunner

Antes de criar um subforum é necessário conteúdos para ele. Desde que eles existam eu sou a favor.

----------

## MetalGod

Conteudos há agora resta saber se há voluntarios para ajudar e para escrever tambem.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## GothicKnight

Acho que voluntários não vão faltar, eu se for preciso também contribuo para o projecto

----------

## nafre

Eu estou a favor da criação.. 

Lógico que seria necessário conteúdo e pessoas dispostas a manter esta novidade..

Já existe algo deste tipo no gentoo forums?

Vlw.. Um abrao;

----------

## MetalGod

Sim quase todos os forums especificos de linguas tem um subforum para documentaçao (howtos, tutoriais etc..)

----------

## xef

Existir um sub-forum para howtos deve incentivar a criação de novos howtos, por isso é uma boa ideia.

----------

## jmbsvicetto

Sou a favor da criação de um sub-forum para a documentação. No entanto, tenho que concordar com o RoadRunner que sem conteúdos, o sub-forum não serve de nada.

----------

## Ariem

É intenção fazer "novos" howto's e tutorias, ou traduzir os que há para português?

Sou a favor do 1º mas acho que é desnecessário se apenas se tratar do 2º.

----------

## MetalGod

so sou a favor da criação mais nada. Traduçoes ja nao faço mais.

----------

## GothicKnight

Eu não me importo de fazer algumas traducções.

----------

## Fighting Falcon

Também sou favorável.

----------

## gony64

ô...traduzam por favor, se não o gentoo não alcancará os meros mortais como eu...

----------

## MetalGod

bem o sub forum ja foi encomendado aos admins... podem colocar aqui ideias novas para documentaçao

Eu posso fazer um doc sobre ciencia em linux e programaçao.

Traduçoes sao livres de as fazer assim como howto's.

----------

## pilla

Feito o carreto: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewforum-f-59.html

----------

